

Ask HN: Client Isn't Paying Their Bill, What Should I Do? - seanMeverett

As of this Friday it will have been exactly 6 months since the first invoice. The client is in the hospitality industry so it's especially troubling that they're not showing us any of it.&#60;p&#62;We were hired for a small but time-consuming and time-sensitive project at the end of last summer. We performed our work up to the high standards that we hold ourselves to, and subsequently invoiced them. (Now, I never do work before getting paid, which is an unfortunate consequence of others breaking my trust).&#60;p&#62;After a few months, they informed us that they were not going to pay us until they used our work to sell one of their hotel properties. This was not the agreement. We did a job, provided an asset, and expected to be paid for that asset. They have been saying for months that they'll pay us when the hotel transaction closes.&#60;p&#62;On Saturday we gave them a final notice to pay by this Friday or we're going to turn it over to collections and file complaints with the Better Business Bureau and Dun &#38; Bradstreet.&#60;p&#62;I'm not in the business of harming others' reputations, but this seems like the only negotiating power we have left. And the fact is we did a job and have not been paid for that job.&#60;p&#62;The final straw was when we contacted the Chicago office and they informed us that our agreement was with the Denver office, even though one of our contacts on the client team works out of the Chicago office. They are requesting we not bring the Chicago office into this dispute, even though their company name and the Chicago office address is the contact info listed on the company website.&#60;p&#62;The worst part?  We were hired by our friends. I've lost respect for them as business people and as friends.&#60;p&#62;I'm reminded of this quote from Game of Thrones:  "A Lannister always pays his debts". Clearly, we're not dealing with that House.&#60;p&#62;What do you guys and gals think we should do?
======
tagabek
You mentioned that you have already started edging towards taking legal
action. If you are not payed on time, report them. They were friends and
colleagues, but this act of distrust tells you all that you need to know. In
my opinion, you have been patient for too long. This is one of the biggest
downsides to freelancing and/or contract work.

Best of luck to you!

------
DigitalSea
I guess Oscar Wilde was right when he said, "True friends stab you in the
front" as is the case here. Six months is a long time to be nice and patient,
stand up and report them to a credit agency. If the situation was reversed,
you would most likely be in court as of 3 months ago.

------
PonyGumbo
On the bright side, you'll never make this mistake again. Turn it over to
collections ASAP.

------
munimkazia
6 months? Wow, you are patient. Anyway, just commenting here to point out that
html formatting doesn't work on HN posts

~~~
seanMeverett
Thanks, understood about the HTML formatting. That's something that HN shoved
into my writing. Not sure why.

------
briandoll
<https://vimeo.com/22053820>

------
calbear81
How much is this for? Have you considered handling this in small claims court?

~~~
seanMeverett
Yes, we've considered this and spoken to our lawyer about it. Unfortunately,
can't really talk about the details of that at the moment.

------
sixQuarks
I think it's time to bring out the Gimp. Gotta go medieval on their ass.

~~~
seanMeverett
Hahah, clearly you're referring to <http://www.gimp.org>

